# Aldi info, labeling, country of origin.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Yesterday I inquired to Aldis about product labeling simply bearing Distributed by Aldi Inc rather than telling a country of origin for the product or processing location. 

I received this today which I consider good news and to me tells that MOST Aldi products are of U.S. origin.

"It is a requirement in the United States that companies label product with the country of origin should that product be made outside of the US. ALDI does have product manufactured in other countries but it would be labeled as such with the country of origin. If the product is not labeled with a country of origin that means it came from the US."

I'd much rather pay Aldi 20Â¢ to 40Â¢ more per jar for U.S. pickles than buy more of the India pickles I inadvertently bought a week ago. Wouldn't we all?

Thanks Aldi for the prompt reply and great information. I'll not be concerned about your "Distributed by" again.


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't shop at Aldi's but that's nice that they gave you a detailed reply. 

I really like that food is now labeled with country of origin. I don't really get why U.S. isn't included. I'm not sure I like the blind faith that is required if a product isn't labeled. You just make the assumption then? What if the manufacturer is breaking the law and not labeling the product? Just seems like everything should be labeled irregardless of country of origin. Doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know I purchased chocolates there around the holidays, and they were labeled "Germany". They were scrumptious.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Oh thank you for the information. I shop at Aldi's and relieved to hear that most of the food is made here in the USA.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

To me, their response is NOT as forthright as it appears. I use to buy 100 % juice from Aldi's that was labeled as distributed by and nothing more. This juice was in a clear plastic container and eventually my son noticed that on the container in very small print, MADE IN CHINA. Haven't bought another one since.

I have to keep reminding myself that Aldi's, as much as I like them, are a German company, doing business in the U.S.

I do not buy their meats because of the injected "broth", which automatically means more preservatives / chemicals.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I usually don't spend a lot of money at Aldi's...but I think I am going to start. Glad to hear this.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Aldis. I buy a lot of things there, and have never been disappointed with the products that we purchase.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't really get why U.S. isn't included


I am required to sign a statement when I sell a LIVE LAMB off my farm:



> Country of Origin Affidavit
> 
> I attest that all livestock referenced by this document and transferred are of_UNITED STATES_ (country) origin.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

katy said:


> To me, their response is NOT as forthright as it appears. I use to buy 100 % juice from Aldi's that was labeled as distributed by and nothing more. This juice was in a clear plastic container and eventually my son noticed that on the container in very small print, MADE IN CHINA. Haven't bought another one since.
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that Aldi's, as much as I like them, are a German company, doing business in the U.S.
> 
> I do not buy their meats because of the injected "broth", which automatically means more preservatives / chemicals.


So the juice was labeled (albeit in tiny print) and the meat is also described properly, why complain? We buy wild caught fish and shrimp; sometimes it takes pulling out the reading glasses and a few minutes to find out if a package from any store is farm raised. But it's always labeled--somewhere.

Aldi's chocolates rock!


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

katy said:


> To me, their response is NOT as forthright as it appears. I use to buy 100 % juice from Aldi's that was labeled as distributed by and nothing more. This juice was in a clear plastic container and eventually my son noticed that on the container in very small print, MADE IN CHINA. Haven't bought another one since.
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that Aldi's, as much as I like them, are a German company, doing business in the U.S.
> 
> I do not buy their meats because of the injected "broth", which automatically means more preservatives / chemicals.




could it maybe have been the CONTAINER that was manufactured in China??


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I am required to sign a statement when I sell a LIVE LAMB off my farm:


Meat falls into a different category and all must be labeled as to origin as I understand it from visiting a web site telling about labeling.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Half of the food I look at only says "Distributed by" on the label. This drives me nuts and is so confusing. Is knowing where your food came from really too much to ask for? I really wish the US would require country of origin disclosure on every single ingredient in a product.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Haven said:


> I really wish the US would require country of origin disclosure on every single ingredient in a product.


Doubt many labels would be big enough.


----------



## DustyOpal (Sep 15, 2005)

I love Aldi's for their canned goods, and I appreciate you sharing this with us. Thank you.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I know that Aldis mandarin oranges are labeled product of China. I've inquired locally about the "distributed by" labeling but no one could answer it. I was glad to see that most products are from USA. I do watch produce to be sure its from USA and if I find foreign country labeling I usually do not buy. The German products Aldis have off and on thru out the year are excellent and I often buy them. I don't buy food from China or Mexico. Canada, England, Germany are okay with me for special items. Its a pain in the backside to have to read every label for cholesteral, carbs and country of origin, but I guess its part of life in 2010.


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

Someone posted on another forum about the honey from China getting into the US labeled product. Apparently as long as 51% of the product is from the US it can be labeled made in the USA. Just an FYI.


Mrs. Josh


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Didjall know Aldi's owns Trader Joe's?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Trader Joe's has all that organic and healthy food. But I love the coffee candy and the frozen chocolate covered bananas. Good thing I live in Kansas, and only go out there every year or two. Maybe I just like stores owned by German's?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I buy only certain things from Aldi's. I have been able to find country of origin on most of them. I purchase only a few of their frozen juice concentrates because many of those have Chinese apple juice in them. Although I prefer to buy American produced foods, I only buy candy bars in Aldi's now. I don't like the fact that most US brands have high fructose corn syrup. The brands of chocolate that I buy at Aldi's seem to have very straight forward ingredient lists...and they taste so much better than waxy American brands!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Love Aldi's wish they had a Trader Joe's nearby as well. I emailed about a problem with two items and received a very quick response on both, as well as replacement product AND a refund. First problem i've ever had with their stuff.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

:hijacked:I bought some dried mushrooms from Honeyville Farms. They were not labeled for country of origin. I called and they are from China. I got 2 cans, no more.:bored:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I know that Aldis mandarin oranges are labeled product of China.


I haven't been able to locate a single brand of mandarin oranges that are from the US. We are down to our last two cans... after that, we won't be buying anymore.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> I haven't been able to locate a single brand of mandarin oranges that are from the US. We are down to our last two cans... after that, we won't be buying anymore.


I believe that Mandarin is in China. That is where the lion share of mandarin oranges come from. The US may not have the right climate for mass growing of these tasty little oranges.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_orange


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

you can can oranges and orange juice in season...I dont buy mandarins either...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

A lot of Trader Joe's products are canned right here in town. Ingredients are shipped in from around the world. When I was there they were making minestrone soup with ingredients from 4 or 5 different countries, the tomatoes were from China.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

DaleK said:


> A lot of Trader Joe's products are canned right here in town. Ingredients are shipped in from around the world. When I was there they were making minestrone soup with ingredients from 4 or 5 different countries, the tomatoes were from China.


I believe Trader Joe and Aldi are owned by the same German family


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I quit buying from Aldi's years ago. I got angry when visit after visit, careless cashiers at the checkout lobbed canned goods right at veggies, buns, etc. Dangit, that's my _food!_

The company is indeed family owned, and very private with their information. You can't even find out how many stores there are.

It's hard to completely avoid commercially prepared foods, but I try to. I know that vendors have tried very hard to educate Chinese producers as to product standards, but their culture is different, and so are their priorities. I am old enough to remember when Made in Japan meant junk. Not so anymore. I have no doubt the Chinese will catch up, that is if they really want these world markets. Until then, I avoid them too.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

While I don't shop at Aldi's specifically, I have noticed many products COE statements now include multiple countries. I have seen as many as four countries listed on a product. So what then, if it includes USA in that list then it's ok, or not? It may be that just the label was made in the USA.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Wayne, I'd buy if only USA was on the label. (or belgium, or germany...depends...)


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Just because the food may come from the US doesn't make me feel good about consuming it. Did you see where the USDA has illegally issued a permit for GMO sugar beets? I don't trust our gov't with our food supply anymore than I trust China. 

http://food.change.org/blog/view/us...ermits_for_genetically_engineered_sugar_beets 

Germany is another story. A country that has outlawed GMO is alright in my book. 

And Trader Joe's really isn't all it's cracked up to be. Highly processed, pretend organic junk food that is priced well. That's all I've seen in those stores.


----------

